# How do you measure tire chains?



## Sue D (Dec 10, 2004)

I've been looking on Ebay for tire chains for my riding mower, but I don't understand what the measurements mean. They have three measurements: a long measurement, which I assume is the length of the chain, and then two shorter measurements. I assume one is the width of the chain, but I don't know what the other one is. Also, the diameter of my tires at the widest part are 21". Would the chain length have to be the exact length, or would a slightly larger length work? Same question for width. I'd appreciate any help I can get with this.

Sue D.


----------



## LisaT (Oct 28, 2002)

Normally you can purchase chains based on your tire size. There should be a size on the side of the tire. ie 23X9.50X10 that would be a 23" tire 9.5" in width and mounts on a 10" rim.


----------



## Sue D (Dec 10, 2004)

LisaT said:


> Normally you can purchase chains based on your tire size. There should be a size on the side of the tire. ie 23X9.50X10 that would be a 23" tire 9.5" in width and mounts on a 10" rim.


If there aren't any that are exactly the size tire I have, can I use ones that are 1/2" to one inch larger? Would they stay on and work okay?


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 19, 2005)

Most chain sets are built so you can drop some links out to decrease size if necessary. Fairly common to be taking out or adding links for a better fit. Some people modify them in all sorts of ways. The rubber adjuster thingees also help take up any slop but the better the exact fit before tensioning up the better. There should be a tensioning system of some type that holds them snug, rubber critters with hooks or springs / cable affairs or something along that line, else they make noise or can fly off the tires. Lot of snowplows around here lose theirs.


----------



## Sue D (Dec 10, 2004)

Cosmic said:


> Most chain sets are built so you can drop some links out to decrease size if necessary. Fairly common to be taking out or adding links for a better fit. Some people modify them in all sorts of ways. The rubber adjuster thingees also help take up any slop but the better the exact fit before tensioning up the better. There should be a tensioning system of some type that holds them snug, rubber critters with hooks or springs / cable affairs or something along that line, else they make noise or can fly off the tires. Lot of snowplows around here lose theirs.



I found some that are only a half inch larger than my size. And seeing that I'm not going to be speeding around on them ( I just haul wood from about 50 feet away) I think they'll probably work okay. If not, I'll just sell them again.


----------

